# The Lenny Kravitz Photography exhibition



## TheBulgarianVlogger (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi guys! I just want to share with you the video I've made from the Lenny Kravitz Photography exhibition in my country Bulgaria. The well known musician is actually pretty good in taking photos in my opinion. In this master of photography he shows his fine art. I would really appreciate if you tell me what do you think about his photos and the video I've made. And I hope you really like it.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 19, 2016)

His shots are quite good best thing he uses a Leica M like me but Leica now make a special  Kravits Leica M

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Kravits Leica M
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## photo61 (Apr 20, 2016)

TheBulgarianVlogger said:


> Hi guys! I just want to share with you the video I've made from the Lenny Kravitz Photography exhibition in my country Bulgaria. The well known musician is actually pretty good in taking photos in my opinion. In this master of photography he shows his fine art. I would really appreciate if you tell me what do you think about his photos and the video I've made. And I hope you really like it.



The redundant theme of photographing the photographer is not effective for an entire exhibit.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, I've got nothing... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2016)

gsgary said:


> His shots are quite good best thing he uses a Leica M like me but Leica now make a special  Kravits Leica M
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Yeah...the Kravitz collector's edition won the Grand Prize in the *2015 Annual* *World-Wide Shark-jumping Contest.*

This Leica M-P 'Correspondent' Edition Was Designed by Lenny Kravitz

And people said stone-washed jeans were tacky...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't know, I think this little beauty from Leica tops the Kravitz.  Would you really want to be seen with this thing???
Extra-tacky Leica X Edition Moncler camera serves up a gaudy French themed feast for nearly two grand


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I don't know, I think this little beauty from Leica tops the Kravitz.  Would you really want to be seen with this thing???
> Extra-tacky Leica X Edition Moncler camera serves up a gaudy French themed feast for nearly two grand



I like the way that article begins: "*They always say that a fool and his money are soon parted, but you’d have to be a real clown to shell out nearly two grand for this ludicrous confection: a brightly painted Leica X camera that positively invites ridicule.*"

By the way, the Leica X Edition Moncler was the 2014 Annual World-Wide Shark Jumping Contest grand prize winner, and was _also awarded_ the 2014 Hopeless Style Whore Award, presented by Kanye West at the famous Kodak Theatre.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 20, 2016)

Derrel said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, I think this little beauty from Leica tops the Kravitz.  Would you really want to be seen with this thing???
> ...


Okay, I know I'm probably get in trouble for this but the set up is just too easy.  

If that camera gets within 3 meters of a German the blue and red stripes turn white.  

Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 20, 2016)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > His shots are quite good best thing he uses a Leica M like me but Leica now make a special  Kravits Leica M
> ...


Yeah, what's the point? To simulate a real, well used camera? Corny for sure. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 20, 2016)

am i critiquing the OP's video, Kravitz's work or the Leica?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 20, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> am i critiquing the OP's video, Kravitz's work or the Leica?


It's like eating in a Chinese restaurant, you can only pick two.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 20, 2016)

not impressed with his shots of fans taking his shot....I do like Leica but not flag colored ones.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Yes but they sell

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 21, 2016)

Seems less than uninteresting to me at best and just plain crass commercialism at worst.
It brings down both his other endeavors and the camera name in one fell swoop.
Just my opinion.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 21, 2016)

gsgary said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Really? I don't get it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Some folks have more dollars than cents.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 21, 2016)

I think the purpose of the thread was more about the video and the exhibition. There seemed to be a little too much movement at times; I think it might have been better if it was done more smoothly which probably would take practice.

It was interesting to get a look at the exhibition. I suppose for anyone who's famous or a celebrity the view of a lot of people looking back with cameras would be what is often seen. I don't know that it made for great pictures but if you read about it, there's a reason for shots of groups of people with cameras.

And if you read about the camera, his father gave him a Leicaflex when he turned 21 and having this custom camera made this way was to get the look of a Leica that would have been used for years; a nod to his first camera. Now I don't know that I'd spend my money this way, but I don't think I'll ever have that kind of problem!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 21, 2016)

Kind of reminds me of the Andre Agassi EOS Rebel commercials of the 90's


----------



## Photon57 (May 7, 2016)

Hey..Investment potential.If it's short lived, 59 years from now it will be a Collector's edition..I think not.Okay.Still using my 1968 126 Instamatic.Love those Flash Cubes...


----------

